# Bought a police trade in S&W 5906



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

2 weeks ago I bought a Police Trade in 3rd Generation S&W 5906 in 9mm.










I've shot the S&W and really like it - I'm not surprised as I carried it bigger brother in .45 cal on duty.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

very kewl


----------



## dreamer65 (Aug 31, 2012)

I pick up one last week dirty and scatched up heres a before and after pic


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I bought one a while back and they are reliable, great shooters.....JJ


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ dreamer65 

Cleaned up nicely

:smt1099


----------



## dreamer65 (Aug 31, 2012)

yea it did.
shot it yesterday never misfired, only thing is trigger seems a little strange in SA. pull seems like it takes for ever to go off. it just may be me lol


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got one in 40s&w, the trigger on mine seems the same. It's like you can pull, and puull, and then pull some more. Other than that, it is a GREAT shooter.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice find.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Mines a long firm pull in DA ... but my SA is light and not long

:smt1099


----------



## dreamer65 (Aug 31, 2012)

dondavis3 said:


> Mines a long firm pull in DA ... but my SA is light and not long
> 
> :smt1099


yes SA is light but when you think you finihed pulling it still has alittle more to go, just seems weird to me only put 50 rounds thru it so it just may be i'm not used to it yet. I need to buy me some bulk 9mm and go rip on the steel plate with it:smt071


----------

